

Maximize Your Productivity - jessBean3
http://joshdulac.com/maximize-your-productivity/

======
GilbertErik
Heaven forbid that you spend sometime actually focusing on a single topic and
immersing yourself in it to try to see the layers authors may have put into
their books.

If you're reading something that requires that little of your focus (i.e. you
can read it while on an exercise bike), maybe you should choose better reading
material.

Don't get me wrong, I'm all for multi-tasking where available, but why are we
a culture of trying to maximally absorb information? I was hoping this article
was going to tell me that I should spend less time on the dreaded
reddit/hacker news cycle.

------
was_hellbanned
I've been doing much of this for a long time now, particularly listening to
podcasts while working out or walking the dog.

In my opinion, it actually hurts productivity. You become dependent upon
having a mental and emotional escape from your physical surroundings. Instead
of developing self-discipline, you indulge in escapism.

------
farabove
DISHES? Get your self a dishwasher and focus on a task that needs your full
attention of just rest. After all this multitasking I think your head and body
needs to just chill.

